# 👑 Kilo - This messed me up so bad! 😫



## KiloTheGSD (10 mo ago)




----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

I am so sorry.


----------



## Katiebob (Aug 9, 2021)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Rosebud99 (9 mo ago)

That hurts. So sorry. 😢


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)




----------



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

I am so very sorry.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Remember the good, grieve and then forget the bad.


----------



## cagal (Sep 3, 2013)

I’m so sorry for you loss.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

So sorry. It hurts like crazy 😧


----------



## mdee (Nov 18, 2013)

We just lost our shepherd on Oct 30th. Those first few days were complete agony. I felt like the pain would never let up. And yet slowly it did. I still grieve and cry for him ever day but I also focus on all the incredible memories we have of Lazo. I’m making memento boxes, photo albums and calendars for each of my kids and that task has really helped me through this terrible time. It sounds corny but while Lazo is no longer waiting at the door for us or bringing us every stick in the yard for a game of fetch he is still very much a part of our family and forever in our hearts.
I hope the memories you have of Kilo help you heal from this huge loss. My deepest sympathies.


----------

